# Beat Forum



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

What's going on with this forum. Why is the C5 crowd so dead. Let's get something going in here. Just picked this up not too long ago. Comments welcome. (+) or (-). This is my first audi, and so far I'm loving it. I've owned a long list of VW's including:
1987 Golf VR6 
1992 Jetta 1.8
1993 Passat VR6
1996 Jetta 2.0
1998 Jetta 2.0 Turbo
2002 GTI 1.8 Turbo
01 2.7t tip. vogtland coilovers, pioneer touch screen, new a6 wheels, hsport sway bars, h&r spacers
JUST GOT 30% Tint. pics to come when its nice out











_Modified by 96jettasexer at 3:52 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Beat Forum (96jettasexer)*

Hey 96
Nice ride.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Beat Forum (96jettasexer)*

I couldn't agree with you more. There are a few of us who are active in the rado forum that are more lively, but the crowd does seem a bit sedated! Since I have the boring 2.8, I will be leaving the serious moding to you 2.7 guys in your sleepers. What are you planning on doing to her? What is the mileage on her? Seems like a lot of us have picked up 01-02s lately. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

cool welcome


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (cd1121)*

Hi there








I'm a bit quiet at the moment cos mine is broken. I miss driving her so much I say hello to her every day while she sleeps on the driveway








She will be reborn in the summer though with lots more power and lots more torque and a few choice body mods http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Beat Forum (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I couldn't agree with you more. There are a few of us who are active in the rado forum that are more lively, but the crowd does seem a bit sedated! Since I have the boring 2.8, I will be leaving the serious moding to you 2.7 guys in your sleepers. What are you planning on doing to her? What is the mileage on her? Seems like a lot of us have picked up 01-02s lately. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its weird... all the corrado people bought C5 A6's... great minds think alike
And Mikki, I wish we had the TDI's over here. I would love to have a modded TDI A6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*

mikki you partied with us at h20 this year if iirc. i beleive i was your beer pong partner


----------



## abnj723 (May 30, 2006)

i had one i miss it, my dad has a 2.7t i wanna get him thse devil eye led headlights made by fk because water is starting to seep into one of his. anyone check these out or have them on a a6?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (abnj723)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abnj723* »_i had one i miss it, my dad has a 2.7t i wanna get him thse devil eye led headlights made by fk because water is starting to seep into one of his. anyone check these out or have them on a a6?

I've been waiting to see them on an A6 for a while now. Found this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4FaxuMxZBE


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
I've been waiting to see them on an A6 for a while now. Found this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4FaxuMxZBE

I don't think they are terrible.. but I wish they made the LEDs a little smaller.. they just look so out of place when they are so obvious... just my $.02


----------



## abnj723 (May 30, 2006)

can you run hid's with those?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (96jettasexer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96jettasexer* »_mikki you partied with us at h20 this year if iirc. i beleive i was your beer pong partner









Ah yes good times!






















Jay is still giving us grief about hustling that game, even though it was the first time we'd ever played








I do like those LED headlights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by MikkiJayne at 11:00 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (910_Industries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *910_Industries* »_I don't think they are terrible.. but I wish they made the LEDs a little smaller.. they just look so out of place when they are so obvious... just my $.02









I agree.
I wouldn't mind seeing some better daytime shots too.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (EK20)*

nice car. I just picked up a 2.7T myself, so I plan on being in here more often. What are the future plans?
I also come from the MK3 world, and still have my MK3 jetta 1.8T, which beats out the A6 at the moment for fun factor....hehe


----------



## audiv842 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

chip your 2.7t and that will change haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (audiv842)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiv842* »_chip your 2.7t and that will change haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it's chipped, hoppen stage 1








there's just something about feeling like the turbo is sitting in your lap when you get on it in the MK3 that is incredibly exciting. I also am running the K04 audi TT setup.


_Modified by jettasmooth at 11:30 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## NixA6 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Beat Forum (96jettasexer)*

Great looking car! I just picked up a dark blue 2001 A6 myself. I'm at work or else I'd add some pics. I got the 4.2. Does anyone know of some reasonably price mods for the 4.2?
Dark blue A6's FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Beat Forum (NixA6)*

those devil eyes look amazinngggggg on that audi
i wonder if they would look as good on the silver a6 c5
btw i agree with you guys that the c5 a6 forum is dead and i dont like it
btw i gave the 2.8
and i was told that if i want to make it stronger i should sell it and buy the 2.7t or the 4.2


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

Veki, yes you should.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

just picked up mine yesterday.. S6 (C5)
loving it a lot.
Previously had an S8 but this is a more 'fun' V8 Audi.
















looking to change the wheels. they look so small.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

looks really nice


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

cd1121, whats the most hp i can juice out of it?
and what type of mods would that include?


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

i ordered an hid kit from ebay 8000k
hopefully its a nice blue








i was going a little bit more for the look instead of performance here


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Veki)*

8000k is way too blue tho...
6500k is plenty blue.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_cd1121, whats the most hp i can juice out of it?
and what type of mods would that include?

Out of the 2.8? 
You can get a couple hp from chipping but hardly worth it. The most you can get without tearing town and rebuilding is 300hp. 
Its a bolt on kit! (almost)
http://www.superchargersonline...ive=1
or a bit cheaper here
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
To make it feel a *WHOLE* lot better you can just reprogram the transmission to 00032. Shift much fast and smoother that way.


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (frankinstyn)*

This forum blows hard. That why it has no life. The Audi crowd doesn't hangout here for a reason.....


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Littlebluebug)*

TheBurninator, the reason i went for 8000k is beacuse i want it to be blue from what ever angle you look at it. Ive seen some 6500 and its realyyyyy nice but when you look straight at it its more of a bright white...i guess you cant argue taste tho








frankinstyn, that supercharger gives about 100hp?


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

ps: little blue bug then why are you here?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Veki)*

He must be afraid of being stepped on.








There are two types of posters out there. Those that realize that fourtitude is not steller, but are willing to work to make it better. And those that can only see that it is not epic and just are satisfied bemoaning it. Look at the B5 forumn. It moves faster, but it is full of trolls that think their heavy A4's are the end all of everything. Just because it is more popular does not make it better. At least they do not blackhole every thread that was not posted in the 'official' thread like they do in the B5 group. 
Personally, I like Audizine, but I am still willing to be active and contribute what I can here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Snowhere at 7:56 AM 1-20-2009_


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_He must be afraid of being stepped on.

















I do have to agree that generally AZ is a better forum. It moves faster and it has a bit more information. On the flip side of that Vortex/Fortitude has a quicker moving VW forum, which is the main reason I am on here... Actually alot of us A6's are Corrado people


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

Look at my join date. I have been around for a while. Used to be on here all the time in the VW area. Graduated to A better class of vehicle and got tired of the Nazi's on vortex.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_
frankinstyn, that supercharger gives about 100hp?

yup. Take a look at that first link I posted. Its all there. Apparently it brings it better than stock 2.7t by quite a bit. 2.7t still has more potential though.


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (frankinstyn)*

still about the same as a 4.2l. the 2.7t you can chip and do a front mount IC and go from 250 to over 300. you can always throw on bigger turbos







the 4.2 you can supercharge or you can bi-turbo, and basically have an RS6 powerplant


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (cd1121)*

no doubt the 4.2 is the nicest and has the most potential but i think im stuck wit the 2.8 so im thinking getting most out of it is wats gonna happen


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (cd1121)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cd1121* »_ the 4.2 you can supercharge or you can bi-turbo, and basically have an RS6 powerplant

You do know that you are wrong in every way possible right? The PES "coming soon" 4.2 charger has been in that state for years. We'll see if it ever happens. The fact that you said you can bi-turbo the 4.2 shows that you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. Considering that it has NEVER been done, and that the motors are very different. Please refrain from posting, since you cause more problems than help.


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_no doubt the 4.2 is the nicest and has the most potential










The 4.2 has NO potential. NONE. It can be chipped/exhaust but thats about it. That might net you 20 hp for $2500. Even then the transmission will still go, since it can't even handle the stock power. 
Man, you people really are clueless. Maybe you should search some of the other forums, so you don't embarrass yourselves like this.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

youre just a hater bro, if anything you can swap engines with the rs6 and put it in the 4.2 and do the rest of the work and there you go, even though its going to cost you a fortune it can still be done


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (cd1121)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cd1121* »_ still about the same as a 4.2l. the 2.7t you can chip and do a front mount IC and go from 250 to over 300. you can always throw on bigger turbos







the 4.2 you can supercharge or you can bi-turbo, and basically have an RS6 powerplant

Ummm...the 4.2 is 300hp stock. The 2.7T is 250hp stock. 
edit: I should have read closer. I think thats what you were saying in the first place. Sorry.
You cannot get anything more out of the 4.2 (other than the 20hp chip) so no it doesn't have much potential.
Chris you know this. I told you that when you bought it. I still want to see you try bi-turbo though.
The 2.7T has a ton of potential however as you can chip it, swap turbos and much more. The engine is just built for more abuse.

_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_youre just a hater bro, if anything you can swap engines with the rs6 and put it in the 4.2 and do the rest of the work and there you go, even though its going to cost you a fortune it can still be done 

*Littlebluebug* may have been an ass about it but he is right. 
The 4.2 does not have much potential. Swapping engines doesn't not count at potential. If the supercharger is ever released then we'll see but for now its just too incredibly expensive to get any real upgrades in power. 




_Modified by frankinstyn at 4:56 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (frankinstyn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frankinstyn* »_
*Littlebluebug* may have been an ass about it but he is right. 

_Modified by frankinstyn at 4:56 PM 1-22-2009_

X2......^ That dude knows whats up.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Littlebluebug)*

w.e i still dont see a reason why you need to come and bash this forum, your help is more then welcome because theres ppl like me that recently bought an audi and are still not very familiar wit the car so helping would be great not hating...hater


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: (Veki)*

the bug crushed us


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

I've just been busy paying for mods... just gotta get a camera to show some stuff... I wonder how many guys are working on bag setups right now... I know of a few


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

I would if I had the money and didn't care about my trunk space. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_I've just been busy paying for mods... just gotta get a camera to show some stuff... I wonder how many guys are working on bag setups right now... I know of a few









Was thinking about it, and was very close to getting one, but desides to go for more performance and bags look cool but will not satisfy my needs. There will be a blown s6 driving around soon.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

hey guys
i noticed that when i turn my steering wheel it makes a funny noise, but i dont think its the steering wheel :S
is it one of the belts?


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Veki)*

Might be your steering rack son.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks littlebluebug
you got any idea how much it might cost?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (frankinstyn)*


_Quote »_*Littlebluebug* may have been an ass about it but he is right.


----------



## baller_ona_budget (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Beat Forum (96jettasexer)*

Nice A6, 96jettasexer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have the same A6...minus the mods, I am still stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I have a few questions for you; how do you like your vogtland coils? Coils are my next purcahse, I can't make up my mind, should I go with H&R, KW's, Vogtlands or Bilsteins. I had Bilsteins on my MKIV Jetta and loved them but they are a little more money (for the A6) than the H&R coilovers. How do you like your touch screen Pioneer? I am torn between Pioneer and Kenwood. Thanks.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

hey does anyone know how to remove the grill on the a6 c5 PRE-FACE LIFT its a 1998 2.8 ?
any help would be great thx!


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Beat Forum (baller_ona_budget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baller_ona_budget* »_Nice A6, 96jettasexer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have the same A6...minus the mods, I am still stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I have a few questions for you; how do you like your vogtland coils? Coils are my next purcahse, I can't make up my mind, should I go with H&R, KW's, Vogtlands or Bilsteins. I had Bilsteins on my MKIV Jetta and loved them but they are a little more money (for the A6) than the H&R coilovers. How do you like your touch screen Pioneer? I am torn between Pioneer and Kenwood. Thanks.

I love the Vogtland, minus the fact that the threaded body is aluminum which oxidizes. They are very smooth, almost as if your were running stock suspension surprisingly. They are non-dampening as well. I ran KW's on my MK4 GTI, they were very stiff, but they had the stainless body on the strut, which was very nice, never had to worry about them being siezed. The Pioneer touch screen is very nice. The only thing is when you use the NAVI, it doesnt give phone numbers to the places listed. Good Luck


----------



## baller_ona_budget (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Beat Forum (96jettasexer)*

Thanks for the feedback...


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Beat Forum (baller_ona_budget)*

anyone have any pics with custom bodywork?


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Beat Forum (96jettasexer)*

hey 96jettasexer
hows ur quattro doing with spacer
i know ive heard its not really good to put spacers on quattro so i was just wandering?


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Beat Forum (Veki)*

veki, ive had no issues whatsoever with the spacers. they are the same on all four wheels. and they are rather small. but all ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Beat Forum (96jettasexer)*

sweet, thx
btw your a6 looks real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Littlebluebug)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have a 2.7 also, very fun family car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

nice car


----------

